# Changing fuse panel to breaker panel.



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That's the AHJ's call.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

I find that ESA usually will want AFCI and GFCI where needed if you are doing a changeout. It would be different if you were just changing out a breaker, but not with a panel swap.

But, as suggested, call them up and ask. ESA is pretty good around here to answer questions.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

AK_sparky said:


> I find that ESA usually will want AFCI and GFCI where needed if you are doing a changeout. It would be different if you were just changing out a breaker, but not with a panel swap.
> 
> But, as suggested, *call them up and ask. ESA is pretty good around here to answer questions.*


That speaks directly to the system Ontario uses for inspection. They hire experienced licensed electricians, and put them through an intensive ~ 12-13 week training program, paid for by their employer. The provincial government. The taxpayer! 

Time is not as critical in that type of system, so you can, and should call them whenever you feel the need for clarification, and you will always get a cordial response. :thumbsup:

Now, you can, and should always feel free to call, in any system, but you may not always get the same cordial response, in a more time critical system.  

Borgi


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Borgi said:


> That speaks directly to the system Ontario uses for inspection. They hire experienced licensed electricians, and put them through an intensive ~ 12-13 week training program, paid for by their employer. The provincial government. The taxpayer!
> 
> Time is not as critical in that type of system, so you can, and should call them whenever you feel the need for clarification, and you will always get a cordial response. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Ya, it seems to work ok for a lot of things. The Field Evaluation side is getting kinda crappy. The inspectors are still great and everything, but the inspection itself is more like a listing inspection than a field eval. They record all the part numbers used in the panel. Used to be they just looked to make sure it was all approved. Takes a lot longer now.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Not here in Alberta, at least not yet. It might change when they adopt the new code. That's going to be a complete pain in the a$$.


----------



## icon (Sep 11, 2013)

No need to install afci breakers. You are not adding any new branch circuit wiring to the existing. As soon as you start messing with the branch circuit for bedrooms, just by changing one conductor or adding one outlet, then you are required to change to afci.


----------



## Sbargers (Mar 28, 2013)

In colorado rule is if you add more than 6ft of conductors you add afci requirements. Usually a swap no afci but if we relocate more than 6 yes afci are required


----------



## Mista Bojangles (Feb 15, 2015)

I had an inspector ask me if I ran a new feeder to the bedroom circuit during a panel change. Since I hadn't he let me use a regular breaker.


----------

